# how much do you gross



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

just wonded what some of you average gross doing snow plowing and ice control combined......sometimes i wonder if its worth having all the extra equiptment and trucks sitting around only to use them 10-15 days per year..... you don't need to spell it out, just vote and no one will know who makes what...thanks, jay


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Before I vote, are you looking on average or last year? Last year was nuts! This year is predicted to be the same as last year. Just wondering?


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Even more interesting would be to see what areas those numbers are coming from


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How about a pole on profit/truck


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

theplowmeister;657629 said:


> How about a pole on profit/truck


Start one


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

ducatirider944;657422 said:


> Before I vote, are you looking on average or last year? Last year was nuts! This year is predicted to be the same as last year. Just wondering?


i was just looking for average.....i wish i could vote for last year....WOW, 50" of snow (usually get 20") and the worst ice storm in 50 years!!!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

theplowmeister;657629 said:


> How about a pole on profit/truck


how do you figure profit per truck? do you take into consideration work comp and GL ins? how about the payments on the shop?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Jay brown;657793 said:


> how do you figure profit per truck? do you take into consideration work comp and GL ins? how about the payments on the shop?


I spoke (write) wrong how about Gross/truck

OK I will start a poll


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

theplowmeister;657877 said:


> I spoke (write) wrong how about Gross/truck
> 
> OK I will start a poll


i'm with you now


----------

